
MacBook Pro (Late 2016) review - NetOpWibby
https://thewebb.blog/thoughts/2017/macbook-pro-review/
======
rufius
I'd agree with author. I have noticed better battery life than the author,
usually in the 9-11 hour range.

I tend to aggressively close tabs by habit so that likely helps. Rest of setup
is running Atom, Mail, Outlook, and OneNote. Sprinkle compiling in there.

When I'm working on Windows stuff Via Parallels, I get around 5 hours of
battery life which is waaaay better than I expected.

~~~
NetOpWibby
Oh wow, that's impressive! I really should stop having so many tabs open
though, good grief.

